# Aod 9064



## nautica (May 23, 2013)

hey guys,
i'm new to the scene and i'm looking to get my hands on the gh frag 176-191 (9AOD 9064),
i've shopped around and so far i can only see the frag coming in doses for injecting. 
I was wondering if any of you know any sites to get this frag in a pill or if there are other means of administering it i'd love some help on the subject.
i'll be grateful for any help you guys can provide me because right now i'm on hold because i don't want to spend money on something and then use it incorrectly.
thanks.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 23, 2013)

I have never seen it other than injectable form bro ....


----------

